

Terry Smith says the world is living in a fantasy - winanga
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2011/07/29/638071/terry-smith-says-the-world-is-living-in-a-fantasy/

======
dotcoma
>The size of the public sector which is an important part of our economy will
have to shrink.

Yep, that's what they always say. Yet the only countries in Europe that are
doing GREAT are countries with big and healthy public sectors: Sweden (+4%),
Germany, Austria, Denmark etc.

~~~
dotcoma
care to explain, instead of just down-voting?

here's the link: (see: "growth")
[http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/05/europes_ec...](http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/05/europes_economies)

